# Studys



## kj (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi i am looking for some scientifc studys on dendrobates. 

1) Looking for two studys on designing dartfrog habits. 
2) Two studys for breeding dartfrogs in captive enviroments. 
3) and two studys for designing enrichment for dendrobates. 

I have found one for enrichment but i have not access to them, it is: 



> Environmental Enrichment for Dendrobatid Frogs
> Kristiina Hurme, Kittzie Gonzalez, Mark Halvorsen, Bruce Foster, Don Moore, B. Diane Chepko-Sade
> Journal of Applied Animal Welfare Science, 2003, Vol. 6, No. 4, Pages 285-299



If anyone can help/ send me some studys on these i will be very grateful as this is for a college project. 

Thanks KJ


----------



## grumpyzooguy (Aug 31, 2007)

i have the article for you. i have it in adobe pdf format. i can email it to you if you want. i work in a zoo so i have access to just about any journal you can find. let me know where to send the file and if there are any other studies you want. 
chris


----------



## kj (Jan 15, 2006)

Pm'ed thanks 

Anyone else got any that i can use thank you for reading


----------



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

I've got an article on 'Making Artificial Trees and Vines for Naturalistic Vivaria' by Brent Brock if you want that. 

It might count towards creating vivariums area, however it isn't a study.


----------



## kj (Jan 15, 2006)

PM'ed at the moment anything is going thanks for the help


----------



## kj (Jan 15, 2006)

Can anyone get hold of this study ??? 



> Methodologies for the Care, Maintenance, and Breeding of Tropical Poison Frogs
> Scott P. McRobert
> Journal of Applied Animal Welfare Science, 2003, Vol. 6, No. 2, Pages 95-102
> (doi: 10.1207/S15327604JAWS0602_02)


Also 



> Effects of reproductive resource supplementation on space-use patterns in Dendrobates pumilio
> Oecologia 81:212-218.
> Donnelly, Maureen A. 1989.


Also



> Demographic Effects of Reproductive Resource Supplementation in a Territorial Frog, Dendrobates Pumilio
> Maureen A. Donnelly
> Ecological Monographs, Vol. 59, No. 3 (Sep., 1989), pp. 207-221
> doi:10.2307/1942599



Also anyone know where i can get a study on nutritional value's of diffrent feeder insects for dendrobates, i have found things on the net in graphs and stuff but i need it in a study :roll: 

Thanks for any help KJ


----------



## ColombianFrogger (Jul 9, 2004)

I have the articles. Just send me a PM in a week, because Im going to travel and I'll back next week
Daniel


----------



## kj (Jan 15, 2006)

Bumb, PM'ed i know it early, i really need these by tomorrow. 
I have the 


> Methodologies for the Care, Maintenance, and Breeding of Tropical Poison Frogs


If anyone knows any that are like this one with maintenace of poison frogs please share.

At this time anything goes. 

Thanks.


----------

